# WOC YouTube makeup tutorials?



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been looking and I haven't really found anyone. Who are your favorite WOC youtubers?


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 26, 2009)

queen of blending!!!


----------



## kdolll (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_queen of blending!!!_

 
She is SO effing talented!!!!!!! LOVE her!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Nov 26, 2009)

drbrooklyn730 is da bomb!!


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 26, 2009)

I have quite a few favourites, but as for the ladies who do makeup tutorials, I particularly like...

1. QueenofBlendingMUA
2. MrsPackman44
3. Scandalousbeauty
4. TheMakeupRepublic
5. JhenelleDeNa (she is f-ing hilarious!!)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/g...n-color-92175/


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 27, 2009)

my personal faves :
drbrooklyn730, could watch her videos for a whole day ! 
prettysecretAZ , she's just starting though. 
borderhammer
colouredbeautiful
jeanfrancoisCD (he is not a woman of color but really worth checking out)
joyluvsmakeup
misslbailey
flowerpush
vmarie401
xxtheislandbeautyxx


----------



## ~*MAC*StAr*~ (Dec 18, 2009)

these are some great makeup tuts!


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am also a WOC on YouTube (sexycandieeyes)

My favorite WOC gurus are:
QueenofBlendingMUA
MakeupByRenRen
MissLBailey
MissChriss82
Ceebreezeey
GuatemalanHotMama1

...and I think that's it...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2010)

DRBrooklyn730! Watching her upped my skills like crazy! I wish she'd make a video a day!


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 1, 2010)

Lilpumpkinpie05, she is Jackie O on here. The girl is BAD!!!

Fauryn78 is great as well, she just hasnt done any in a while since she became mgr at MAC and she is pregnant

I like Coloredbeautiful as well

I also like Mrspackman

DRBrooklyn has great looks but a little on the funky side

MissLBailey


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 2, 2010)

My fave WOC MU Tutorials are...

QueenofBlendingMUA
colouredbeautiful
makeupD0LL
MissLBailey


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 2, 2010)

I really enjoy videos from this lady:

Dezi1016 - Shes just so lovely and has some great tips.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 8, 2010)

Queen of Blending
MissLBailey
Ceebreezey
PrettysecretAZ
drbrooklyn730

I like them all. I've just begun to build my page on youtube. Please support and subscribe to my channel ladies. 
YouTube - danibouldon's Channel


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just started making videos.  I love the videos out there. For all of you NW45 and up girls out there, check me out!

YouTube - chocolatedrop99's Channel


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't think anyone mentioned *JennisseMakeup* - she's a latina WOC and her makeup looks are OUT OF THIS WORLD. I also love:

ScandalousBeauty
JhenelleDena
DRBrooklyn730
Ateyaaa <-- love her hair, makeup & food tutorials


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 11, 2010)

i would say my favs are Lilpumpkinpie05(she actually inspired me to stop being a punk and make my owns vids) and Queen of Blending
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i havent posted any tutorialsto my channel yet but you can check it out if you'd like
http://www.youtube.com/user/mebabygirl86


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 11, 2010)

I Love......
Queenofblending
XXtheIslandBeautyXX
Tannysmakeup
MrsPacman44
Colouredbeatiful
eyeXluvXmakeup
Fafinettex3
iCraiz
Jennissemakeup
Krawls80
Nikkie20six


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

Also be sure and view my channel on youtube. I am a WOC and also do makeup tutorials as well as natural hair care videos (just BC'd-Big Chopped in August.) My inspiration came from Fauryn78 originally, but I too am an actual MAC MUA. I work at the Nordstrom MAC here in Atlanta, GA and have worked for MAC since August 2008 (starting in freelance.) I have close to 2400 subscribers and have been doing tutorials for a while now. I have not put videos up as frequent as I like because of work and freelancing, but I am beginning to pick up the pace more this year.

If you are interested, I am in the runnings of being the Resident Makeup Advisor for www.curlynikki.com so check that out. Please visit my channel, let me know what you think and do not forget to subscribe, rate, and comment...


Thanks so much...
Alex

Here is my latest video from my recent MAC haul as well as a Whole Foods Market Haul:
YouTube - HUGE MAC Cosmetics & Whole Foods Market Haul!!! (My 1st Haul video)

My most recent tutorial focuses on a *RED* lip for WOC for the holidays:
YouTube - Reflects Teal Glitter and a Naughty RED Lip


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the ones already mentioned, plus:
aziajs
erikosan84

^^Alex, I'm off to check you out right now


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 15, 2010)

lilpumpkinpie (how did i not know about her?!)
queenofblending
scandalousbeauty (so informative)
misslbailey
theaccidentalbeauty
and i like myself, erikosan84


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I like the ones already mentioned, plus:
aziajs
erikosan84

^^Alex, I'm off to check you out right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you... What did you think???


----------



## starfck (Jan 17, 2010)

i do tutorials my link is in my signature


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 17, 2010)

...


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_Thank you... What did you think???_

 
Very cool! I liked your top 22 beauty faves, lol.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_Thank you... What did you think???_

 
i just watched & subscribed. love your videos....keep em coming


----------



## shadylane21 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a channel and would love for you all to check it out! I am under Shadylane2121 Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2010)

Not a woman but still a Dude of Color, Petrilude.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Not a woman but still a Dude of Color, *Petrilude*._

 
Whoa, really? I am a huge fan of your channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't realize you're on Specktra. That's great.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Whoa, really? I am a huge fan of your channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't realize you're on Specktra. That's great._

 
I'm most certainly NOT Josh! People were asking for suggestions and I hadn't heard him as one of those suggestions yet---would be awful to leave that guy out! ROFL


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I'm most certainly NOT Josh! People were asking for suggestions and I hadn't heard him as one of those suggestions yet---would be awful to leave that guy out! ROFL_

 

LMAO. Sorry, I read wayyy into that one. Blame my long day at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Josh is so cool.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 25, 2010)

link in the sig


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 26, 2010)

The accidental beauty
Ceebreezey(Good reviews)
ThePSNation(tutorials and reviews)another dude of color, he's got the best skin!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_The accidental beauty
Ceebreezey(Good reviews)
ThePSNation(tutorials and reviews)another dude of color, he's got the best skin!_

 
I LOVE ThePSNation! Discovered him a couple of months ago. I love his honesty, he's hilarious and fabulous.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 4, 2010)

im a youtuber as well
check me out please www.youtube.com/missredgal84

most of you all named my favorites already
cant forget:
thespnation he is the booooomb!
xxtheislandbeautyxx my fellow jamaican diva


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Queenofblending
lilpumpkinpie05
MissLBailey
I'll have to take some time out to view more videos.


----------



## sss215 (May 10, 2010)

mahogany252


----------



## highonmac (May 10, 2010)

Little Shamless promoting? LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VivaLaMakeupTV


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2010)

^Subscribed


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I just recently starting uploading videos to my youtube channel and I would love for you all to subscribe and/or friend me if possible.

www.youtube.com/AKAbobbiedoll03

I would also love some suggestions on what things you would like to see another women of color feature as videos on youtube. I do not want to do the same ol makeup things, I want to keep it fresh and interesting. so please provide me with suggestions or ideas of looks, techniques, tips and tricks that you would love to see from a fellow WOC when it comes to beauty and makeup.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 6, 2010)

I looooooooooove ScandalousBeauty.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 28, 2012)

Meeeeeeee :encore: Find on on YouTube & Subscribe!!! YouTube.com/KelseeBrianaJai


----------



## LushLea (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeaShug

  	find me on youtube  x


----------

